

9 Tips for the aspiring Emacs playboy - justinwr
http://zoomq.qiniudn.com/ZQScrapBook/ZqFLOSS/data/20071229102847/

======
ajross
Turn off the menu and toolbar. They're crutches when learning, and once you
are fluent without them you'll appreciate the extra vertical code space.

------
actsasbuffoon
I found the playboy theme to be awkward and distracting. I would have
preferred the information without it.

------
jtlienws
cua-mode has made my life much easier... cut and paste columns of text

